# Tale of Four Gamers - The Signup Phase



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

ok all please add to this thread detailing:

Team Location
Number in Team
Names of members in team
armies to be collected by each member

sign-ups last for this month and after that no entries will be permitted so get your team together soon 

on the 1st of september i will invite your teams to start their own thread and post weekly updates (this doesn't have to be poetry just a 'how i'm getting on' possibly some pics) and once a month a full battle report (FROM EACH GAME!) so for four gamers there should be 2 battle reports per month (this could be staggered to make things more fluid)

points will be deducted at the discretion of me. this decision will be made on a nominated basis i.e if you have been reported to me for rules misconduct i will deduct points

point system:

on each qualifying battle (a game against someone in your group) a win gives 3 points and a draw gives 1 point (sorry nothing for losing)

additional points can be added again at my discretion using the nomination process again

any questions ask please as after this month there will be no excuses!!!! :fuck: 

prizes!!!!!

if you win the group stage you will be entered into a poll whereby heresy members can vote on the overal winner.

1st prize: Battalion/Battleforce of your choice
2nd prize: Tactical squad/Regiment of your choice
3rd prize: 40k/WFB mini set

nominations will be taken for best painted army and a prize will be awarded for this also (this prize will be decided at a later date)

the competition will run for 6 months whereby you start with £50/$100 and each month have an allowance of £25/$50 costs will be on GW RRP if you can buy things cheaper then its more money in your pocket but not in the competition - monthly expenditure will need to be added to your thread!!

If i've missed anything please tell me.

thanks for entering all prizes are curtacy of DISCOUNT-WARGAMES

Oh and Above all HAVE FUN thats what this is all about


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

How do you plan to ensure the battle reports are accurate? After all, I can just say I won my game that I lost, didn't actually play, etc. There needs to be some way of keeping this fair for those that join in, especially considering the prizes available.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Perhaps have all reports corroborated by all participating players? So someone submits the report, and both players PM Discount Wargames to say it's accurate? 

Alright, tentatively speaking, I'm in. Details: 

Team Location: Ohio, USA
Number in Team: 2
Names of members in team: Loyalist42, Pyroanarchist
Armies to be collected by each member:
Loyalist-Storm Guard (Space Marines) 
Pyro-Death Guard 

A few details need to be worked out, but we think we can do this...I'll edit this post to reflect final decisions.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well since it is suppose to be between members I think if both members that battled replied in the same thread that yes that is how the battle went then that should be good enough. We wouldn't want to cram Discounts inbox full of pm's. 

I'm still trying to find someone local that is willing to do this so if I can find someone in my area I'm in but so far everyone I have asked has said no to it but we'll see.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I want in but there is nobody in my area that I can battle. If we have to start a new army then can I just continue with my Blood Ravens. I haven't painted many of them (1 tactical squad, a dreadnought, 3 of 5 Assault Marines, 2 of 5 devastators). If I am not allowed can I just assemble the other parts of my army, paint them and give them an HQ choice? I have a lot of guys left so I could use them to make a new list.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i admit there will be difficulties in being accurate but my hope in the end is that the poll system will mean the prizes find the deserving winner.

also yes you can use existing models but each month you can only include the alloted RRP amount in your army i.e in the first months report you will only be allowed the £50 allowance worth of models, weather they are new or not


if anyone has better ideas for rules please don't think your treading on anyones feet to help out i've never organised a competition before and all the help will be greatfully received my main aim is to create a bit of fun and give a deserving gamer a prize


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

So if I have a tac squad and a dread painted i cant paint anything else because that is $100 even though I already painted them?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Master Kashnizel said:


> So if I have a tac squad and a dread painted i cant paint anything else because that is $100 even though I already painted them?


You can do what you want in your own home my friend:laugh:. If you want to go mad in month one and buy and paint your entire army, thats fine, but you would have to slowly add the units to your roster in line with the monthly budget.

The point of this competition is to show that collecting and painting a battle ready force over 6 months is easily acheivable. If you turn up in month one with 2000 points of Blood Ravens, your opponent with 50 quids worth of minis doesn't really stand a chance does he? This is a great way to start a new army, or expand an existing one. You could just slot in a unit you already have if money is tight, how could anyone prove otherwisek:

As long as you have $100 dollars worth on month one, then another $50 worth on month two, I don't think anyone would have an issue.

Oh, and if you cant find someone geographically close, why not just play your battle on Vassel?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Great idea, DW! Sounds like a blast, but sadly, I'm the only person in my area who concerns themselves with online forums, and I don't play very often at all anyway, lol. Kudos for the event, all the same.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

As an aside for anyone this may concern, I've had a word with Discount Wargames; he gave the OK to games over Vassal provided a comprehensive battle report is submitted...which we're gonna do anyway, so it's all good! 

:good:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Trigger thanks as always fo rhelping iron out the problems as they arise nice to have help in these matters and your advice is as always spot on for the way this competition will be run


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok team details


Location - North of England (Manchester & Chester)
Players - 2
Gamers - Warpath & Trigger
Armies - Marines and more Marines Grrrrrrrr

We are currently just deciding on which system we will play but as for meeting up and doing are battle report we all good for. 

Discount, maybe people can also supply pictures with the battle report!? unless they are using vassal, but then a nice screen shot will do. As for writing up the report this could also be done as a team and would probably be best done by taking notes during the game and then both gamers sit down and write it up together before posting it in a thread. Once posted both players can comment on what is written and both clarify that what is there is correct :good:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

sounds good to me warpath plus if both have signed off then who can complain its false


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Vassal either doesn't work on my computer or im just stupid. I have tried using it before but it didn't work. On another note it's 2000 points right? But thats 2000 points with equipment? I have my list already so I can just paint all the stuff on my list since its about 2500 points. I'll just take away a couple of units.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah. I have a pretty good idea what my army will contain when its finished. Nothing wrong with planning ahead. Oh, and I can't get Vassel to work either, but then again I use my cd drawer to hold drinks.


If you discuss with your team-mate how many points you have each month, and if they have less they can get some more wargear to keep the games competetive. 

Basically, you play your monthly game with your army worth X pounds. So the games get bigger as you go.

I hope I'm explaining this clearly. It makes sense when I read it back. Feel free to ask questions everyone. This should be a great competition, and in a change from the normal Heresy competitions we might even meet each other:shok:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Trigger said:


> Oh, and I can't get Vassel to work either, but then again I use my cd drawer to hold drinks.


 
LOL!!! That's just great.

Oh, and a concerted effort on Batreps is an outstanding idea as well. Those batreps would be worthy of a seperate section in our articles database.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hell yeah; I'm definitely planning on going all-out on battle reports...at the very least they should provide an interesting writing exercise :biggrin:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

any other teams signing up for this comp?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Maybe ask a mod to get out their stick and press-gang some more people in


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Discount do we have a list of teams for this yet ? 

1st of September is ssssooooooo far away i want to get started lol


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

so far there are only two teams i'm going to ask a mod to press gang as trigger suggested so unfortunately the september 1st start date still stands if there were more teams i would have brought it forward, but with two teams it seams a bit dull lol be patient and we'll get some more people involved


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Only two teams! wow there seemed to be alot more interest in the initial thread that was put up about this. How about going through it and pm'ing those that showed interest and see if they would like to take part!?

This will be a exellent project that will show beginners how none GW staff go about collecting and putting together an army. Alot can be learnt from this and hopefuly we can get more people to join in. 

An do people not want to win free stuff for doing what we all love :crazy:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Perhaps the title is putting others off?:biggrin:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn I would love to do this, I am just about to start a chaos daemon army and this would really help me work on it. But dont know anybody around me that would do it


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm interested, lol, but as I only play maybe once every other month lately, I'm not sure that it would be wise to put my name in, lol. Also, no one else in my area is intersted in online forums for gaming purposes (except ebay, lol).

And, the only army I'd have prepared to participate would be the Tomb Kings, and they're kinda spoken for at the moment. I do wish you guys all the best, though.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

anyone else signing up for this? don't think it will run with only two teams it seams a little dull for six months and onyl two teams come on guys it will be fun


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I can only suggest bringing it up on other forums to see what response you receive there. I'm sure the event can be run across multiple forums at the same time, no?


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Well iw ould sign up but 
1) not sure any wollongong players out there are looking to start a new army? Perhaps i will just start a blog.

2) i gots no moneys right now. Hardly have 100 bucks..

quick question..im in australia and our pices are bullshit....It cheaper for me to buy from U.k. and have it shipped over and to exchange my currency.

Example; 

Tau battleforce = $150 aust dollars and £50 (pounds)
yet the exchange rate is £50 = $117 aust. dollars

So my question is can i buy my shit in aust. but use pounds? (to make it fair. We should have a universal curency to go by too make it fair)


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

well unfortunately the comp is now closed due to lack of interest it will be making a return at a later date and hopefully will run.

universal currency may be a good idea for the furture


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Well there is interest but we are all scattered! Damnit, well, fine! i will have the battlefoce


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

lol i did allow vassel as an option for battles but numbers were still too low for a decent competition however warpath and trigger are still going to do it and hopefully that will inspire more people to follow suit for the next attempt


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I will sticky this for now.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll have a word with Pyro; he mentioned a possible third for our group. If that's still live, perhaps we could have a go, too...do the entire competition, only without the actual 'competition' part?


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

well trigger and warpath are doing exactly that they're going to use the concept to make their armies just without the competition part so still putting up monthly reports cost evaluations etc just nobody will be monitoring them.

its a shame but hey hopefully by you guys doing it yourself it will spur some interest and if we get better numbers i'll start a competition


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well me and Rabtar are all set to go and I think I am going to try this with him mainly just so I can play once a month or more. Plus I can get my army built with a purpose so that if I get good enough I might even try the gamesday tournement next year.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

*Team location* Glendale, Arizona
*Numbers* 2
*Names* Mighty and Burnaboy
*Armies* Space marines and Orks

I know the comp. was closed but my brother and I are still gonna do it because it seems like a fun thing to do with or without prizes. So be looking forward to Mighty's new Crimson Fist or Ultramarines army:victory: and Burnaboy's new Deathskull army.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I have no idea if this is still on. I am located in Winnipeg, Canada for the next couple years (could be longer but def. not shorter....sigh the cold hurts) So if anyone is interested lmk!

Chaosftw


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

yep sorry mate the comp closed a while back


----------

